# 1968 paint color question



## voltaire (Aug 23, 2013)

I know this has been asked before but I want to get your opinions. I have a 1968 GTO that was originally green. I am going to change the color because the green is not for me. I am looking at either Solar Red or Starlight Black. The car is a convertible with black interior and black top. Let me know which color you think would be best.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

In Phoenix I would consider a lighter color. Personally I think red is overdone and while "black is beautiful" it is a pain to keep clean and looking sharp. JMO .

Was your car originally Verdoro Green? That is an awesome color and it would look super sharp redone in that shade. Even the light green would look good and make your car stand out from the herd.

Modern paints give these older colors a lot more gloss and vibrancy than the original single stage paints. Original color would maintain or increase the value of the car too. 

That said, it is your car and being a GTO convertible it will look sharp no matter what color you paint it. :cheers


----------



## voltaire (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for your thoughts. Verdoro Green "Q' is the tag color for the car. The car is fully loaded, numbers and date matched. The only change to the car has been conversion from bench column to bucket floor shifter. Since the car has been modified I am not sure if a color change would make a difference. I plan on enjoying the car for a while before selling it.

I am originally from Mo. Go Mizzou


----------



## JVM225 (Jun 18, 2007)

My car is numbers matching with original color paint and interior.
That being said: I wouldn't mind having one that wasn't. 
I've owned it for about 16 years now and love it. When I restored it I was careful to maintain the integrity of it's originality for the most part. Fortunately it is Aleutian blue with matching teal interior, and blue has always been my favorite color. I did leave the vinyl top off when I re-did the car though thinking that it is easily enough added if I ever change my mind. But if the original color combination were something that I wasn't crazy about I would have had no problem changing it.
That makes some people cringe, and while I understand their point, I don't necessarily agree with it.
My feeling is that I bought and restored the car for me to enjoy, not for the next owner. I'm not in the classic car business and never viewed my GTO as an investment. My intention is to never sell it unless something really critical comes up where I need the money desperately. At almost 60 years old now, that is less likely to happen than it was when I was much younger and less established. 
The reality is that my kids will most likely be the ones to sell it if and when the time comes, and getting a free 68 GTO to do with as they wish is a pretty good deal for most people, and I doubt they'd be too concerned about 100% originality. That's why I just upgraded to the ram air manifolds and a 2 1/2 " mandrel bent exhaust system, and am setting my sights on a disc brake conversion for the Spring.
I say paint the car whatever color you like and enjoy it. There were a lot of great choices in 68, and just about every one of them go well with a black top and interior.
If the black interior gets too hot for the Arizona sun, then change that too if you like.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Check out the Verdoro Green GTO's on the Ultimate GTO Picture Site. You may change your mind. What Alky said: done right, it's a killer color. If you're going to change it, I would not do red, unless you do Flambeau Burgundy. Too many red ones out there. Bleah. Black is bad to the bone, and triple black even better, but in AZ? Not very practical. Very hard to keep clean and HOT. My vote is to stay Verdoro Green. That said, I completely changed my Signet Gold/gold interior '67 GTO ragtop 20 years ago to Flambeau Burgundy/parchment interior. The car looks way better in my opinion. I've had mine for over 30 years with no plans to sell it. So, your car, your choice.


----------



## voltaire (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the comments! This will be the 3rd car I've done a frame off restoration on in the past 5 years. The intent is to sell but I end up keeping them. I plan on keeping the GTO so I can enjoy it with my family, the other cars ar 2 seaters. I really enjoy the restoration process, its my therapy. The more I think about it and based on the comments I think I am going with black. Does anyone know what color the GTO decals were from the factory on a black car. I have been told red and other times told white.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, there's still time to change your mind. My 68 is Verdoro Green and chicks really like it. Of course, most are in their 60s, but what the heck. Matt


----------



## JVM225 (Jun 18, 2007)

voltaire said:


> Thanks for the comments! This will be the 3rd car I've done a frame off restoration on in the past 5 years. The intent is to sell but I end up keeping them. I plan on keeping the GTO so I can enjoy it with my family, the other cars ar 2 seaters. I really enjoy the restoration process, its my therapy. The more I think about it and based on the comments I think I am going with black. Does anyone know what color the GTO decals were from the factory on a black car. I have been told red and other times told white.


I've seen them both ways. It may have depended on the interior color on the black cars. 
I've been able to get that info in the past from, I think, the GTO Restoration Guide. Can't be sure because it's been a while. 
If you don't have one, let me know, and I'll dig mine out and research it for you.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of Verdoro Green either, even when it's fresh and shiny. When all the smoke clears, it's all a matter of personal taste. Just be aware that anything other than 100% original is going to mean you take a hit on the resale value. If you don't care about that, then feel free to paint it whatever color plants a smile on your face and makes you puff out your chest and say "that one's MINE" whenever you see it - even if it's not a factory color or even a GM color. Even if that color is black and you live in the middle of the Sahara and have to knock the dust off it a dozen times a day. You're paying for it, the only person who needs to be happy about it is you.

My 69 was originally Palladium Silver with a black vinyl top, but I chose to nuke the top and paint the car black. I like it. There was awhile there that I was quite taken with that dark metallic cinnamon red I kept seeing on some Fords and some Toyotas and was thinking pretty heavily about that color though.

Do what you like and make no apologies.

Bear


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Like Bear, I obsessed for a long time on what color to paint my 68. Since it is a resto-mod and I am keeping this car, I started looking at “Black Cherry”, an old Cadillac color I think. Every day I would drive to work shopping for colors on all the cars I saw on the highway. One day a came across an 08 Infinity in “Dark Currant” and I said “THAT’S IT!”. With three different colors of pearl, it really pops in the sun but turns almost black in the shade. Going to paint in a month or so.

Dark Currant Red 2008 Infiniti EX Gallery | GTCarLot.com - Car Color Galleries

If you are building it for you, anything goes,,,,,,except to put a Chevy motor in it.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> Do what you like and make no apologies.
> 
> Bear


:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

68Resto-mod said:


> If you are building it for you, anything goes,,,,,,except to put a Chevy motor in it.


 :shutme :lol:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

A good original and rare 68 color is Nightshade Green. Makes Verdoro Green look like Baby Puke. Very nice color and it sticks out. Plus since it's a rare but original 68 GTO color you can retain some originality while still standing out in the crowd.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. Nightshade green is very dark, looks black at night or on overcast days. Also, a very contemporary color.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

OK, so the exhaust fan is not working properly in Orion's shop. "Baby Puke," really?  Matt


----------



## voltaire (Aug 23, 2013)

I am going with Starlight Black which was a 1968 factory color. The car will be triple black which I think is very cool. Thanks for all of your comments.


----------

